# Is it possible to just lower the front end of your car?



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

It looks like the front end of my car over the wheels is higher than the rear end of my car. Can I just get lowering springs for the front end to even them out? Because my rear looks lowered but thats just how it is stock.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

from what i know , yes you can lower the just the front end of your car. Even though it looks lowered the lowering of your front alone will off blanace the look of your car depending on what spring set-up you use, depending on what springs you use. i'll post a pic of my ride to give you a better example, and to prevent anyone from burning you use the SEARCH button, and if that doesnt bring up what you want re-wrod your search info.


my car 

EDIT: this is my car i have tein s-tech springs 2.4 in front i forgot the rerar drop and agx struts, also a obx camber kit...i am waiting on some bumpstops for a nicer ride.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you just drop the front, you will really mess up your suspension... besides the part that your car will ride like total crap, you will be wasting your money on buying the four springs. my suggestion would to get motivational rear strut mounts, that should give you a better look since it will give your rear more travel...


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

QUOTE=martpro11]It looks like the front end of my car over the wheels is higher than the rear end of my car. Can I just get lowering springs for the front end to even them out? Because my rear looks lowered but thats just how it is stock.[/QUOTE]

All SE-L 's look that way. I have my front lowered 2" and my back 1 1/2".
It really balances the car. 
If you don't want to spend the money on new struts and springs all the way around, I used spring clamps on the front of mine for the first year I had the car. It looked good and only cost about $10. Sorry I don't have a picture but it lowered the front about 3/4", and had the same stance as a Teg.


----------



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey Gruven,

How was your ride with the spring clamps? Did you notice any difference as in handling, ride, etc?

Thanks,
Gino


----------

